# What is this on my fish?



## mlwoods007 (Aug 16, 2005)

I just received my Black Diamond yesterday via mail. Immediately, I noticed this big petrusion on his chin, but now i noticed this white spot on him. I assume they are from shipping and the captivity tank at the store, but I would like to make sure he's not in danger. What are they, and will they eventually heal?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

looks like a chimple on his chin and ammonia burns on his body....

TRIPLE POST!


----------



## mlwoods007 (Aug 16, 2005)

what causes each?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mlwoods007 said:


> what causes each?


Ammonia burn is caused by waste in the water-urine feces etc,etc,

Chimple is caused from rubbing on the glass-


----------



## mlwoods007 (Aug 16, 2005)

So I assume they're nothing serious, and in a clean tank, once he settles in, they'll both go away?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like he may have some fin rot going on as well....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Looks like he may have some fin rot going on as well....


I overlooked that-Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

did you just buy him like that??


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> did you just buy him like that??


Yes he did... big fish dont always ship well and there can be some shipping damage from the stress, etc.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

still shouldn't look like that regardless. That is horrible. I would be pissed buying a fish that looked like that. PISSED!!!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> Looks like he may have some fin rot going on as well....


 x2


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah man-If the condition doesn't improve before long or you are at a loss on what to do sir-Pm me and i will tell ya what I have done with Crosshairs big guy!!!!!!


----------



## mlwoods007 (Aug 16, 2005)

i know, i noticed that fin rot too, but didn't know what it was. I never saw either before and i just figured it was part of the ammonia burn. will that get better? I got this guy from AquaScape just so everyone knows


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum*_


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Im not the smartest man in the world, but ...

the thing on his chin is what is commonly referred to as a "chimple". These are usually brought about from the fish rubbing up against the glass repeatedly.

That nasty stuff all over his body is a case of ammonia burn. Likely acquired during the shipping process. You are usually supposed to starve fish for a few days so they arent producing a ton of waste in their tiny shipping container while en route.

With some TLC, the ammonia burns should subside. As for the chimple, short of cutting it off, I really have no idea what to do about that.


----------



## daytonakid (Jul 24, 2006)

the chimple will go away if he is in a proper sized tank, and when he is comftorable in his enviorment and stress free, not fast but slowly it will heal.

As far as the ammonia burn search it on here and get the proper care info.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, I wish i would have seen this earlier. Maracyn2 is great for finrot, Maroxy for fungus.


----------

